# Error 22 at manual mountroot



## Deformat (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello everyone, I was forced to manually mount my HDD on my installation. Please bear with me, as I'm a complete n00b with regards to FreeBSD. I currently have Fedora 23 installed on my laptop.

So I went with

```
mountroot> ufs:/dev/ada0s1
```

but got


```
Mounting from ufs:/dev/ad0s1 failed with error 22.
```

Here are my specs, it's a Toshiba Satellite laptop:


```
[alex@Brain ~]$ lspci -qqvv
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fde2
   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0
   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 24
   Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [noparse][size=4M]
   Region 2: Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
   Region 4: I/O ports at 4080 [size=8]
   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: i915
   Kernel modules: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0
   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 25
   Region 0: Memory at d6405900 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: mei_me
   Kernel modules: mei_me

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0
   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
   Region 0: Memory at d6405400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 26
   Region 0: Memory at d6400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17
   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0
   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff
   Memory behind bridge: d5400000-d63fffff
   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0400000-00000000d13fffff
   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-
   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
     PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: pcieport
   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 16
   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0
   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
   Memory behind bridge: d4400000-d53fffff
   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d1400000-00000000d23fffff
   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-
   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
     PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: pcieport
   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 05) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17
   Bus: primary=00, secondary=20, subordinate=22, sec-latency=0
   I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff
   Memory behind bridge: d3400000-d43fffff
   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d2400000-00000000d33fffff
   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-
   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
     PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: pcieport
   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0
   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23
   Region 0: Memory at d6405000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0
   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32
   Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-
   BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
     PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
   Capabilities: <access denied>

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich
   Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0
   Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 19
   Region 0: I/O ports at 4078 [size=8]
   Region 1: I/O ports at 4094 [size=4]
   Region 2: I/O ports at 4070 [size=8]
   Region 3: I/O ports at 4090 [size=4]
   Region 4: I/O ports at 4050 [size=16]
   Region 5: I/O ports at 4040 [size=16]
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix
   Kernel modules: pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 19
   Region 0: Memory at d6405800 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
   Region 4: I/O ports at 4000 [size=32]
   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0
   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21
   Region 0: I/O ports at 4068 [size=8]
   Region 1: I/O ports at 408c [size=4]
   Region 2: I/O ports at 4060 [size=8]
   Region 3: I/O ports at 4088 [size=4]
   Region 4: I/O ports at 4030 [size=16]
   Region 5: I/O ports at 4020 [size=16]
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix
   Kernel modules: pata_acpi, ata_generic

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0
   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21
   Region 0: Memory at d6404000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: intel ips
   Kernel modules: intel_ips

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 27
   Region 0: Memory at d5400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
   Region 2: I/O ports at 3000 [size=128]
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: atl1c
   Kernel modules: atl1c

02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
   Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Device 7159
   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17
   Region 0: Memory at d4400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
   Capabilities: <access denied>
   Kernel driver in use: ath9k
   Kernel modules: ath9k

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved (rev 02)
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 1st Generation Core i3/5/7 Processor Reserved (rev 02)
   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff1e
   Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
   Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
   Latency: 0[/noparse]
```

What's the problem?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 21, 2016)

What image are you trying to install from?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 21, 2016)

Deformat said:


> mountroot> ufs:/dev/ada0s1


ada0s1 is the first MBR partition.  FreeBSD usually puts at least one BSDlabel partition inside that, so this is normally ada0s1a.


----------

